# Worlds Largest



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What's the largest LB in the world? Admins, don't answer!!!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

i know swordtails can rach 5in


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

actually its a 4 eyed fish


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

sam555 said:


> actually its a 4 eyed fish


indeed its a Anableps anableps and can grow up to 30ck (12 inches)


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

sorry just saying what i thought


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol I know I was reffering to my brother


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd say the blue whale would be the largest...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

blue whale is a mammal, but that would have been my guess since the question wasn't limited to fish.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Aha, trick question.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

heh. Well, technically, I suppose that's true. Can you think of a FISH smaller than a blue whale but bigger than a foureye?
I can.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> heh. Well, technically, I suppose that's true. Can you think of a FISH smaller than a blue whale but bigger than a foureye?
> I can.


Plenty of fish, but how many of those are egglayers?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

hint: GA aquarium


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Dolphin maybe.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

This is a GREAT question. I'm glad I caused some good discussion. Keep guessing!


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok. How about limias.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Limia? LIke limia perugiae, a nice molly-sized fish.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Fine, I'll tell!!!


GREAT WHITE SHARK!!! (Da da, da da, da da, da da!!!!!)


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If megalodons existed in the Marianas Trench (hehe, read the book Meg by Steve Alten) they THEY would be the biggest fish livebearer.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Touché!!!!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Whale/Basking Shark.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

cam's right. whale sharks are bigger than great whites.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice backup EMC. There are plenty of other species of aquatic life in that similar size as well.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

They give live birth though? I guess so! I'm not one to argue with my superiors! (At least not ones that I can't see!!!) I guess this tread has backfired... Oh well!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

whale sharks are oviviviparous like swordtails. The eggs develop inside the mother, but there is no placenta to feed the babies. You could argue that only viviparous fish like goodieds are true livebearers. Or you could include fish like seahorses that pass the eggs to the other parent's pouch and mouthbrooders who hold the eggs in their mouths. 

It depends on how you define 'livebearer'. I tend to include oviviviparous and viviparous, but consider them 'egg-laying' if they eggs leave the mom at any point before 'birth'.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

sorry for my ignorance but what is an LB?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

LB = Livebearer. We were looking for the largest livebearing fish. ( and we found it, Rhyncodon typus, the Whale Shark )

So, anyone up for keeping this a fishy trivia thread? If so, then:

What do Lake Nicaragua, The Zambezi River of africa, and the Gulf Of Mexico all have in common?


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha, um, no idea, but that was a great thread I'm just gona wing it, all have swordtails?


----------



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

Bull sharks?


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, I'm stupid, you said Gulf of Mexico, now I feel like I don't know anything


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Keep the trivia going, definitely. 

As for your question, they all have water? No? Do they all have crude oil in them?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL!

Mbuna Keeper nailed it right away. 
These three very different waters are all infested with Bull Sharks. This shark is able to live in freshwater as well as saltwater, and it can frequently be found many miles, even hundreds of miles, inland. The Lake Nicaragua Shark and the Zambezi Shark, it turns out, are just the Bull Shark by another name.


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

How about. Name the flying fish that is taking over the US.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

ThatDude said:


> How about. Name the flying fish that is taking over the US.


Either way, the Snakehead is taking everything over.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

People are too focused (Justly) on the Asian carp, while the snake head is as much of, if not more of, in my opinion, a threat.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not even close. The carp destroys the river ecology itself, destroys habitat, destroys plants, destroys the eggs of other fish and inverts, and is upstoppably spreading over thousands of miles.

The snakehead is staying in one small area, and is merely a predator feeding mainly on other non-native fish such as bass and bream which themselves don't belong there anyway.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

When I was researching snakeheads, I read that they are being found all over the place... they are everywhere down in Florida. 
I believe the first was found in Maryland, and they have also turned up in California, Hawaii, Maine, Massachusetts, and Rhode Island.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Exactly, they're spreading. With the Asian Carp, all we can do is slow its progress. We may still have a small chance with snakeheads. Just a VERY small chance... 

TOS, where've you been? I've seen one post from you on the SW section!!! We need/miss you!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I was afraid the snakeheads would spread simply because they're awesome gamefish and people would deliberately try to put them in new places, but I didn't know it had already happened so much.


----------



## mism420 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think it's a Pike Livebearer, they grow up to 9 inches.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

wasted post.this thread is very,VERY old


----------



## mism420 (Mar 15, 2011)

I can still guess and post my opinion


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the largest living oranism on the planet is a mushroom


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

well thats if you dont count the earth as a living organism which in my mind it is living.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

But its already been answered. lol.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

emc7 said:


> But its already been answered. lol.


lol yeah i know they were talking just about worlds largest live bearing fish but i thought i would throw that fun fact in there since most people are unaware of it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I had heard about a humongous fungus. There is also something about trees being connected enough to count a forest as one creature.


----------

